# Gestaltungsraster mit Hilfe der Fibonacci-Reihe



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären wie ich mit hilfe der Fibonacci-Reihe ein Gestaltungsraster aufbaue?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Mai 2005)

Ist damit nicht einfach der goldene Schnitt gemeint? Sie regelt ja das Verhältnis von Länge zu Breite so, dass eine Ausgewogenheit zwischen den Seiten entsteht => Goldener Schnitt.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2005)

Also die Fibonacci-reihe ist anderst als der goldene Schnitt. der Goldene Schnitt ist nicht ganz so fein ausgewogen.
Alle ausgewogenheiten in der Natur bassieren auf der Fibonacci-Reihe und nicht auf dem goldenen Schnitt.
Das was ich mir halt ergugelt habe hilft mir nicht so ganz da ich es nicht gebacken bekomme diese mathematischen Reihen in ein Gestaltungsraster einzubauen.

Gruß


----------



## Ellie (18. Mai 2005)

Moin dirtyworld,

vielleicht hilft dir dieser link weiter:

http://www.alferillu.de/p_g031.html

Was möchtest Du gestalten? 

Die Fibonacci-Reihe lautet:
3 : 5  -  5 : 8  -  8 : 13  -  13 : 21  -  ... also ist dein Raster entsprechend zu berechnen, dabei ist es egal um was es sich handelt, es geht immer um das mathematische Verhältnis. In der Architektur wäre das z.B. das Verhältnis der Fenstergröße zur Gebäudegröße, die Unterteilung der Fenster zur Fensterfläche etc.

Im Printbereich würdest du z.B. einen Flyer greifen und die einzelnen Gestaltungselemente in eben diese mathematische Regel eingliedern. Pauschal lässt sich das natürlich nicht sagen, es kommt auf die Anzahl der Elemente an die du verwendest.

Also Bildbereich zu Textbereichen, Überschrift zum Fließtext und so weiter. Ist eigentlich "nur" Mathe.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Hercules (22. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte nur mal dazu sagen, dass Gestaltung eher auf der Subjektivität des Gestalters aufbaut, denn das ist die Natur! Also ich meine damit, dass berechnete Raster nicht gleich gut aussehen. Also nicht nur berechnen, sondern auch schauen, obs nach was aussieht, denn ein Gestaltungsraster ohne Variablen ist öde. Natürlich hängt das davon ab, für was du das gestaltest -- wenns für etwas wissenschaftliches ist, dann wäre ein Raster nach der Fibonacci-Reihe sicherlich angebracht. 
Ich wollte nur drauf aufmerksam machen, dass Rechenrei oft sehr weit von der ausgewogenen Gestaltung entfernt liegt und wenn die Fibonacci-Folge der Natur eher als der Goldene Schnitt enspricht, dann ist sie bestimmt auch mit dem eigenen auge eher erreichbar... 
--> Gestaltung ist nicht nur Mathe! 
Denn ist die Natur aus einer mathematischen Reihe entstanden, oder hat ein Mathematiker aus den Erkenntnissen der Natur eine Reihe aufgestellt...? 
greedz Siggi


----------



## ShadowMan (22. Mai 2005)

Teilweise gebe ich dir da Recht...manchmal erreicht man mit bloßem Gefühl sehr gute Ergebnisse. Doch was wäre, wenn Mercedes zum Beispiel seine Autos nach Augenmaß bauen würde? *gg*

Natürlich treffen solche Gestaltungsraster nicht auf alle Dinge und Werke zu, aber man kann sie immer recht gut als Anhaltspunkt verwenden.

Aber mal so nebenbei: Ich glaube es geht hierbei gar nicht darum, ob man sowas verwenden sollte oder nicht! 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Hercules (22. Mai 2005)

Ja das stimmt, jedoch wird beim Autodesign nicht zuerst berechnet, sondern zuerst gestaltet und dann gerechnet, weils eben bestimmten Noremen entsprechen muss. Und ich mwollte auch nicht damit sagen, dass man nicht berechnen soll, sondern, dass man nicht nur berechnen soll. Denn gestaltungsraster sind shr gut um damit zu arbeiten -- das ist mir klar -- nur ist es peinlich, wenn ein Raster nicht passt und im Endprodukt "sichtbar" wird! Denn dazu sind Gestaltungsraster nicht gedacht!

>>Aber mal so nebenbei: Ich glaube es geht hierbei gar nicht darum, ob man sowas verwenden sollte oder nicht!  --- das stimmt... ich wollte auch nur diesen Aspekt reinbringen, weil wir hier "immerhin" in der CreativeLounge sind ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Mai 2005)

Also da bin ich eigentlich auch eurer Meinung. Ich baue Raster erst nach einem Gefühl auf (Skizze) versuche diese dann mathematisch zu korrigieren und dann zuletzt schaue ich sie mir nochmals mit meinem „gestalterischen Auge“ an.


----------



## Ellie (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

ebendst, die graue Theorie mag zur Korrektur dienen, die Leute, die schon ein ganz gutes Augenmaß haben korrigieren hinterher anhand der Größenverhältnisse.

Für Layout, Bücher und mehrseitige Projekte erstelle ich allerdings erst ein Raster. Anders friemel ich mich sonst zu Tode, und das will ich ja nicht *fg*.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## testarrow (27. Mai 2005)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Fibonacci-Reihe lautet:
> 3 : 5  -  5 : 8  -  8 : 13  -  13 : 21  -  ... also ist dein Raster entsprechend zu berechnen, dabei ist es egal um was es sich handelt, es geht immer um das mathematische Verhältnis. In der Architektur wäre das z.B. das Verhältnis der Fenstergröße zur Gebäudegröße, die Unterteilung der Fenster zur Fensterfläche etc.
> 
> Im Printbereich würdest du z.B. einen Flyer greifen und die einzelnen Gestaltungselemente in eben diese mathematische Regel eingliedern. Pauschal lässt sich das natürlich nicht sagen, es kommt auf die Anzahl der Elemente an die du verwendest.



Hallo,

Ich verstehe zwar die Fibonacci Reihe, jedoch nicht wie man das jetzt Anwenden kann.

Du schreibst " das Verhältnis der Fenstergröße zur Gebäudegröße". Kann man das vielleicht nochma mit Zahlen vorrechnen. Verstehe ich jetzt echt nicht wie man das anwenden soll.

greetz

rec


----------



## g-zus (28. Mai 2005)

ihr habt mein Weltbild des goldenen Schnitts zerstört 

naja, dann ist das was UNS beigebracht worden ist anscheinend einfach falsch, das mit dieser fibonacci-reihe find ich interessant, jetzt weiß ich auch mal wofür das gut ist, habs mal gelesen, konnt aber nix damit anfangen.


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Mai 2005)

...was wurde euch denn beigebracht? (Uni/FH/Schule?)


----------



## versuch13 (29. Mai 2005)

Hercules hat gesagt.:
			
		

> --> Gestaltung ist nicht nur Mathe!
> Denn ist die Natur aus einer mathematischen Reihe entstanden, oder hat ein Mathematiker aus den Erkenntnissen der Natur eine Reihe aufgestellt...?
> greedz Siggi


 

  Ja Hercules, darum geht es ja bei der Fibonacci Reihe. Die ganze Natur ist so aufgebaut,
  jeder Körper, jede Pflanze usw.. 
  Allerdings hast du trotzdem recht damit, das nur weil man dieses Raster anwendet, das Produkt nicht unbedingt gut aussieht.


  gruß


----------



## g-zus (29. Mai 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...was wurde euch denn beigebracht? (Uni/FH/Schule?)




naja, in Kunst, dass alles/vieles halt nach dem Goldenen Schnitt aufgebaut ist.
und in Mathe wurde es mal erwähnt, aber nicht behandelt. (hey, ich mach erst am Mittwoch mein Abi fertig    )


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. Mai 2005)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also die Fibonacci-reihe ist anderst als der goldene Schnitt. der Goldene Schnitt ist nicht ganz so fein ausgewogen.
> Alle ausgewogenheiten in der Natur bassieren auf der Fibonacci-Reihe und nicht auf dem goldenen Schnitt.


Na ja, ganz so kann man das nicht sagen. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die Fibonacci-Folge den Goldenen Schnitt enthält, da der Quotient zweier aufeinanderfolgender Zahlen der Fibonacci-Folge gegen das Verhältnis des Goldenen Schnitts konvergiert.


----------

